# my new composition!



## tauromusic (Aug 21, 2016)

Can you listen to it and tell me your opinion?


----------



## Retyc (May 10, 2016)

it feels longer than a Mahler symphony...


----------



## LOLWUT (Oct 12, 2016)

Greater than Bach.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I liked it. A nice little mood piece.


----------



## johankillen (Sep 20, 2015)

Nice beginning! Get one more theme and work on the chord progression. To get some more variation! Thats just my thoughts 
Good luck bro!


----------



## FDR (Oct 19, 2016)

I like it. Reminds me of Roberto Cacciapaglia.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Retyc said:


> it feels longer than a Mahler symphony...


Darker even ..................


----------



## Friendlyneighbourhood (Oct 8, 2016)

You should write a symphony?


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

It fits in nicely with the picture; you'd do well as film composer. 
Where is the picture from, by the way?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Keep doing it good stuff


----------

